# VIA VT1708_8



## cheslavic (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello friends,

Recently I've installed FreeBSD 11.0 on Fujitsu Siemens laptop, nearly every hardware works out of the box, but soundcard isn't working correctly. Could you please provide me some hints? Logs are below.

_pciconf -lv:_

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x03361106 chip=0x03361106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'K8M890CE Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb1@pci0:0:0:1:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x13361106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'K8M890CE Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:0:2:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x23361106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'K8M890CE Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:0:3:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x33361106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'K8M890CE Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:0:4:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x43361106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'K8M890CE Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
ioapic0@pci0:0:0:5:    class=0x080020 card=0x00000000 chip=0x53361106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'K8M890CE I/O APIC Interrupt Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
hostb5@pci0:0:0:7:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x73361106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'K8M890CE Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0xb1881106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT8237/8251 PCI bridge [K8M890/K8T800/K8T890 South]'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0xa2381106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:3:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0xc2381106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
atapci0@pci0:0:15:0:    class=0x01018f card=0x10d91734 chip=0x05911106 rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
atapci1@pci0:0:15:1:    class=0x01018a card=0x10d91734 chip=0x05711106 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
uhci0@pci0:0:16:0:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x30381106 chip=0x30381106 rev=0xa0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT82xx/62xx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:16:1:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x30381106 chip=0x30381106 rev=0xa0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT82xx/62xx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:16:2:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x30381106 chip=0x30381106 rev=0xa0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT82xx/62xx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:16:3:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x30381106 chip=0x30381106 rev=0xa0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT82xx/62xx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:16:4:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x31041106 chip=0x31041106 rev=0x86 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'USB 2.0'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:17:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x32371106 chip=0x33371106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
hostb6@pci0:0:17:7:    class=0x060000 card=0x337e1106 chip=0x287e1106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT8237/8251 Ultra VLINK Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vr0@pci0:0:18:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x10d91734 chip=0x30651106 rev=0x7c hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT6102/VT6103 [Rhine-II]'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
pcib4@pci0:0:19:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x337b1106 chip=0x337b1106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT8237A Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:19:1:    class=0x060401 card=0x337a1106 chip=0x337a1106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb7@pci0:0:24:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb8@pci0:0:24:1:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb9@pci0:0:24:2:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb10@pci0:0:24:3:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x10d91734 chip=0x32301106 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:4:1:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x10d91734 chip=0x32881106 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```

_mixer:_

```
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to   1:1
Recording source: mic
```

`cat /dev/sndstat:`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <VIA VT1708_8 (Rear Analog Mic)> (rec) default
No devices installed from userspace.
```

_kldstat (snd_via8233 in kernel):_

```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1    1 0xffffffff80200000 1f67a88  kernel
```

_kldstat (after kldload snd_driver):_

```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   85 0xffffffff80200000 1f67a88  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82221000 c8f      snd_driver.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff82222000 6436     snd_ad1816.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82229000 5295     snd_als4000.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff8222f000 5afd     snd_atiixp.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff82235000 4e05     snd_cs4281.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff8223a000 bb86     snd_ds1.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff82246000 8257     snd_envy24.ko
 9    3 0xffffffff8224f000 1322     snd_spicds.ko
10    1 0xffffffff82251000 73a4     snd_envy24ht.ko
11    1 0xffffffff82259000 4e81     snd_ess.ko
12    4 0xffffffff8225e000 2438     snd_sbc.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82261000 4292     snd_fm801.ko
14    2 0xffffffff82266000 b682     snd_mss.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82272000 8254     snd_maestro.ko
16    1 0xffffffff8227b000 9583     snd_maestro3.ko
17    1 0xffffffff82285000 114fe    snd_neomagic.ko
18    1 0xffffffff82297000 4820     snd_sb16.ko
19    1 0xffffffff8229c000 425e     snd_sb8.ko
20    1 0xffffffff822a1000 552b     snd_solo.ko
21    1 0xffffffff822a7000 4f52     snd_t4dwave.ko
22    1 0xffffffff822ac000 4568     snd_via82c686.ko
23    1 0xffffffff822b1000 5af1     snd_vibes.ko
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2018)

FreeBSD 11.0 is End-of-Life and should not be used any more. Upgrade to 11.2. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html

Handbook: 7.2. Setting Up the Sound Card


----------



## cheslavic (Jul 23, 2018)

Sorry, my bad. It's 11.1. Thus, it is supported.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 23, 2018)

Have you seen https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/via-vt1708_8-snd_hda-configuration.38808/ and https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/everex-laptop-headphone-jack-only-mutes.51816/?


----------



## shepper (Jul 23, 2018)

Thread 49688

Rather than copy/pasting some of the /boot/device.hints entries, I would recommend dumping the gpio pins. snd_hda(4)has the information to decipher and alter the gpio pins but IMHO, it is a challenging read.  Otherwise, post the pin dump.


----------



## cheslavic (Jul 23, 2018)

Here it is.

_sysctl dev.hdac.0.pindump=1_

```
hdaa0: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 28 410110f2 15 2  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Black   0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP           Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 29 01a190f0 15 0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    0
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 30 418130fe 15 14 Line-in       None  1/8     Rear       Blue    0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 31 110140f0 15 0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     0x11       Green   0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP           Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 32 022140f0 15 0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP           Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 33 42a190f0 15 0  Mic           None  1/8     Front      Pink    0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 34 410160f1 15 1  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Orange  0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 35 410120f4 15 4  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Grey    0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 36 593301f7 15 7  CD            None  ATAPI   Onboard    Unknown 1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN               
hdaa0: 37 474411f0 15 0  SPDIF-out     None  RCA     Rear-panel Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT           
hdaa0: 38 47c421f0 15 0  SPDIF-in      None  RCA     Rear-panel Grey    1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT    EAPD   
hdaa0: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
```


----------



## shepper (Jul 23, 2018)

snd_driver is not needed for this version of FreeBSD - the driver you need is statically included in the default kernel.

I cannot make any sense of your pin dump.  All gpio pins have an as=15 which disables (DISA) the pin.

I would remove snd_driver, if you have it loading, and regenerate the pin dump.  If the pin dump is without snd_driver or the pin dump is unchanged from above, I would post the model # of your laptop and pciconf.


----------



## cheslavic (Jul 23, 2018)

shepper this is dump without snd_driver. pciconf is listed above. Laptop model is Fujitsu Siemens Amilo La1703.


----------



## shepper (Jul 23, 2018)

I searched for FreeBSD + Amilo La1703 and Linux + Amilo La1703 and this does not appear to be a very friendly laptop.  I would double check the bios to make sure the sound card is enabled and does not emulate SB16 (old SoundBlaster).  Failing that, if FreeBSD is really important I would consider trying the audio/oss alternative sound system - worked in this Thread 29446. Or waiting to see if someone else, who might have an answer, responds.


----------

